# Apprenticeships/Journeyman Work for Non-Fluent, Non-EU Nationals



## Wandervogel2011

Hello,

I'd like to take an apprenticeship, internship-to-hire or journeyman position in Germany, although I am not yet fluent in German, or a citizen of an EU state.

My background is in public-sector Management Consulting/Organizational Training and Development, but I'm open to other fields, especially if Germany seeks to train people in more technical positions.

Does anyone have any ideas about which German or multinational organizations to target for these positions? Many thanks for any help!


----------



## ALKB

Wandervogel2011 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'd like to take an apprenticeship, internship-to-hire or journeyman position in Germany, although I am not yet fluent in German, or a citizen of an EU state.
> 
> My background is in public-sector Management Consulting/Organizational Training and Development, but I'm open to other fields, especially if Germany seeks to train people in more technical positions.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas about which German or multinational organizations to target for these positions? Many thanks for any help!


Apprenticeships in Germany are organised in what we call "dual training": 3 or 4 days of practical work at the employer and 1 or 2 days of something akin to college. Sometimes the theoretical part is offered in 'blocks' like 9 months practical work, then 3 months of college.

In any case, you would be in a class room situation with lectures and material in German. You would also have to take exams which are given in German.

On the other hand, for the first time in a long time, we seem to have less young people applying for apprenticeships than vacancies. Especially the traditional trades are reporting difficulties in finding apprentices.

Most apprenticeships are offered by private companies and applicants submit their CV´s and supporting documents directly.

Many employers register apprenticeship vacancies with the department of employment. Their web site shows nearly 250000 open positions right now:

JOBBÖRSE der Bundesagentur für Arbeit - Deutschlands größtes Online-Jobportal

Apart from that, all government agencies/bodies offer apprenticeships ranging from administration to landscaping. Vacancies can be found on BUND.DE - Stellenangebote, Ausschreibungen, Immobilien, Behördenverzeichnis, Leistungen des Bundes - Verwaltung Online or on the web sites of the respective authority (like the local town hall, financial department, etc.)

Please be aware that apprenticeships are not highly paid. In many cases it will be around 500 - 600 Euro, I don´t know whether this qualifies you for a work visa...


----------

